# Impossible réinitialiser la PRAM !



## senlis (12 Janvier 2009)

Afin de réinitialiser la PRAM Avec mon PowerMac G5 2X2Ghz, l'appui sur les touches habituelles cmd+Alt+p+r ne donnent rien.
Pas plus pour désactiver les extensions avec la touche maj.

Le système léopard s'ouvre sans les sons habituels que j'entendais avec les autres MAC.
Merci d'avance
Senlis


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux passer par OnyX


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Janvier 2009)

Tente de réinitialiser la carte mère (SMU), voir içi -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1436?viewlocale=fr_FR

Voila


----------



## senlis (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci, J'ai réinitialisé la SMU.
Pour ONYX, quelle est la manip.
Car je suis toujours en rade.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

c'est quoi le problème initial ? 

clavier filiaire ?


----------



## senlis (13 Janvier 2009)

Oui, clavier filiaire


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

bon ben je sèche ...

ai le même problème avec un mini et un PMG4 bipro MDD > aucune touche active durant le boot, , pas de mode target possible, pas de reset pram, pas de pomme-s ... j'avais ouvert un post en son temps et n'ai jamais trouvé de solution

désolé ....


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Un mot de passe OpenFirmware aurait-il été installé ? (ça désactive la plupart des raccourcis au démarrage)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

mh

comment vérifier cela ?


----------



## senlis (14 Janvier 2009)

Non. Personnellement pas de mot de passe OpenFirmware .


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que ce problème n'a pas de solution ... à part peut être changée la carte mère qui peut être défectueuse


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je crois que ce problème n'a pas de solution ... à part peut être changée la carte mère qui peut être défectueuse



gloups..... radical ça

ai enfin retrouvé le post ouvert à ce propos

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/touches-de-demarrage-inoperantes-216637.html

au final (pour ceux qui ne veulent pas tout lire): il s'est avéré que: 

- pas de mot de passe OF
- incompatibilité avec le clavier ALU filiaire/blanc bluetooth, alors qu'avec un blanc filiaire j'y suis arrivé



senlis a dit:


> Oui, clavier filiaire



à vérifier donc .... en espérant que ce soir simplement ça


----------

